# أسئلة عن الكلور الألوان



## باب البحر (26 مايو 2010)

قام الأخ "العجمي" بتوضيح طريقة صناعة الكلور الألوان فقال في موضوعه (كل يوم طريقه لمحلات المنظفات) :



> بنحضر برميل 30لتر بنضع كيلو ديكسابون وعليه كيلو ملح على الناشف ونقلبهم فى بعض جيدااااااااا ونتركهم ساعة ساعتين يوم يومين برحتك وبعدين نضع الماء حتى نكمل البرميل ونضع بعد كده نصف كيلو اكسجين وبتقلب جيدااااااا ثم تضع شعرة لون ازرق او احمر وبعدين الرئحة الموضوع مش مكلف والنتيجة ان شاء جميلة




و الحقيقة أني أشتري الكلور الألوان .. و عند اتباعي هذه الطريقة لاحظت الآتي:

* الكلور الألوان الذي اشتريته غليظ القوام.
- الكلور الألوان الذي صنعته خفيف .. رغم كثرة كمية الملح !!!

السؤال: هل هناك مادة أخرى لتغليظ القوام (( في تصنيع الكلور الألوان )) و هل يصلح التايلوز ؟!



* الكلور الألوان الذي اشتريته عندما تركت كمية قليلة منه ليجف تخلف عنه قشور.
- الكلور الألوان الذي صنعته عندما تركته ليجف تكونت بلورات بيضاء (الملح بالتأكيد).

السؤال: هل يمكن أن يكون صانع الكلور الألوان لم يضع ملح ضمن المكونات !!



* الكلور الألوان الذي اشتريته سائل عادي.
- الكلور الألوان الذي صنعته كلما أغلقت الزجاجة التي بها و قمت بفتحها أصدرت صوتا كأني أفتح زجاجة مياه غازية ، و تكرر لك مرات عديدة !!

السؤال: هل كمية الأكسجين المشار إليها في طريقة التصنيع كبيرة ؟



سؤال أخير أعذروني و الشئ بالشئ يذكر .. و إن لم يكن له علاقة بالكلور الألوان سوى الاسم


انسكب في محل المنظفات كمية من الكلور السائل المركز .. و أسرعنا بتجفيف الأرض .. و لكن أصابنا اختناق و أدمعت أعيننا فاظررنا للخروج من المحل و تشغيل المروحة لتجفيف الكلور.

و أسأل . في حالة تكرار هذا الأمر هل هناك أضرار من استنشاق الناتج و ما هي ؟


و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## chemicaleng (26 مايو 2010)

*كلوركس للالوان*

:86:


باب البحر قال:


> قام الأخ "العجمي" بتوضيح طريقة صناعة الكلور الألوان فقال في موضوعه (كل يوم طريقه لمحلات المنظفات) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
- التيلوز لن يصلح والافضل استعمال احد المواد النشطة السطحية الترددية مثل ما تفعل شركة كلوركس فهى تستعمل ال (Myristamine oxide ) وهى افضل اختيارلرفع اللزوجة والتنعيم والمساعدة على تبليل الملابس بالماء وتستعمل بنسبة فى حدود 3 % 
ولا اعتقد ان صاتع الكلور وضع ملح لانة لم يضع تكسابون 
- نسبة الهيدروجين بيراوكسيد تكون حتى 8 % ولكن يجب ان ينتبة لامرين الاول استعمال ماء مقطر والثانى وضع مادة مثبتة للبيروكسيد وعادة ما يستخدم الاسيتانيلايد ( acetanilide ) او مادة Sodium stannate, Na 2 SnO 3 .3H 2 O مع Diethylene triamine penta(methylene phosphonic acid) 
- يجب وضع اى منصع ضوئى فى ضمن التركيبة 

الله الموفق


----------



## باب البحر (27 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> - التيلوز لن يصلح والافضل استعمال احد المواد النشطة السطحية الترددية مثل ما تفعل شركة كلوركس فهى تستعمل ال (Myristamine oxide ) وهى افضل اختيارلرفع اللزوجة والتنعيم والمساعدة على تبليل الملابس بالماء وتستعمل بنسبة فى حدود 3 %
> ولا اعتقد ان صاتع الكلور وضع ملح لانة لم يضع تكسابون
> ...


 

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته أخي .. دعني أردد ما فهمته:


1- إضافة مادة Myristamine oxide مايرستاماين أكسيد بنسبة 3%.

* ما اسم هذه المادة - الاسم الذي سأسال عنه في شارع الجيش - ؟

2- أظنك أخي تقصد بـ الهيدروجين بيراوكسيد ما يسميه البعض بـ (الأكسجين) .. تكون نسبته 8 % ، و تضاف مادة الاسيتانيلايد لتمنع خروج الأكسجين من التركيبة .. و إضافة ماء مقطر.

* هل هناك ضرر من استخدام ماء عادي و ليس مقطر ؟

3- اضافة منصع ضوئي.

* يعني ايه منصع ضوئي ؟ و ما اسم هذه المادة؟


شكرا لسرعة الرد . و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم خلدون (30 مايو 2010)

اضفت ربع ملعقة صبغة الون المراد وخلطة في لتر ماء وتحريكه جيدا ثم اضافة التر على الخلطة اي خلطة لكلور


----------



## باب البحر (3 يوليو 2010)

علمت من مشاركة للأستاذ المهدي بكر أن المنصع الضوئي مثل مادة بلانك فور و هي مادة تكسب الزهوة للملابس الملونة


هذا منقول لتمام الفائدة


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبد العزيز 3 (18 مارس 2011)

انا مش فاهم حاجة انا عايز اعرف طريقة الكلور الالوان


----------



## نجاح حسن (17 فبراير 2012)

حقيقة لا يسعني الا الشكر الجزيل للمجهود الرائع والجود بالمعلومات القيمة و(مايلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد)


----------

